# Tape Measure



## scott_8222 (Jul 3, 2008)

Whats everyones opinion on who makes a good tape measure?


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Stanley - tried and true.

~Matt


----------



## Englishsparky (Nov 6, 2010)

The fat max for me...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Englishsparky said:


> The fat max for me...



Also a Stanley.

~Matt


----------



## Eddies Electric (Jan 31, 2011)

Fat max...


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Stanley 25' Fat Max.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Stanley 25' Fat Max they last twice as long as the old 1" wide tape measure. :thumbup:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

16' fat max for me


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just buy a bunch of 25' tape rules when they're on sale, since I can never find one.

The one I've had the longest is probably 15 years old, and still in fine working order. It is made by Starrett.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Kobalt tap, I think it's 25'


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

25 foot orange klein double sided tape with magnets on the front


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I have a Stanley Fat Max right now but I abuse every tape measure I get so I'm not attached to any particular brand. The Fat Max has been doing well for a while though, until I dropped it in a puddle the other day. Now it won't roll up all the way.

I could extend it out across my kitchen floor and dry it off.... but then it would get stepped on and my ferrets would try to eat the rubber s**t off of it.


----------



## wordnz (Oct 23, 2010)

Stanley fatmax or Komelon Monster MagGrip (same as that husky pro one that randas posted)

Whats everyones thoughts on fatmax vs fatmax xtreme?


----------



## DoCJohnny (Feb 16, 2011)

stryker21 said:


> 16' fat max for me


Same here. I keep the 25' close by in my bag, but the 16' is what I use day to day, so much lighter. I like the fact that it is exactly the same tape as the 25'.


----------



## Pilky (Oct 20, 2009)

25' Fat Max


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

scott_8222 said:


> Whats everyones opinion on who makes a good tape measure?


Those that make a cheap bright orange one with no legs.:thumbsup:


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

I would have agreed with the orange klein a few months back but now I use the johnson magnetic jobsite tape measure. It is so much better than the kleinbeacuse the magnets are encased in rubber. I went through so many kleins because the magnets keep falling out of the front of the tape measure. With the johnson unless the rubber rips off those magnets arent coming out. http://www.johnsonlevel.com/productDetail.asp?cat=Tape+Measures&ID=42&pID=170


----------



## Jamuz (Aug 8, 2007)

25' Fat Max Xtreme is what I currently have in the bag.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

wordnz said:


> ...........Whats everyones thoughts on fatmax vs fatmax xtreme?



I'll need to lose three Fat Max's before I need to go buy a FMX to compare them.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Too answer the question:
1. printed front and back
2. clear large printing
3. magnetic tip
4. at least three rivets on tip
5. 25'
6. comfortable clip that holds well and releases well


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

25' Fat max here too.


----------



## pugz134 (Nov 8, 2010)

16' fat max not too heavy on the belt. rarely have to measure further than 15'. survived a 36 story fall down an elevator shaft. landed on top of the elevator next to the one I was standing on and it still works.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I have been using the fatmax for 7 years and have been through quite a few.

The FMX is a little too bulky but I do like the bright chartreuse.

A guy at work got a Kobalt and it's pretty neat because there is a brake on it where your index or middle finger go to stop it.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

I used to work with a guy that would only use folding wooden rulers.
The first 6" were worn to bare wood. He would make a pencil mark on it for his measurement. :no:


----------



## fondini (Dec 22, 2009)

25' kobalt marked on back side in 1/8 and 1/4 for print reading:thumbsup:


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> 25 foot orange klein double sided tape with magnets on the front












Hold them side by side once... The husky is exactly the same except a different color.. and half the price :laughing:


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

randas said:


> Hold them side by side once... The husky is exactly the same except a different color.. and half the price :laughing:


 The cases are definitely the same, but according to the stickers, the Husky is 0.1m longer. That means you get more for less.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

CFL said:


> The cases are definitely the same, but according to the stickers, the Husky is 0.1m longer. That means you get more for less.


And I bet they are both made by Stanley.


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

I just pick this one up today. http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp...x+25'+Bi-Material+Tape+with+BladeArmor&#8482;

We'll see how it compares to the fat max.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Am I the only one who thinks that,though the blades are now much wider and stand out further,the steel is crappier and rips easier?I used to get a year or two out of a tape-measure twenty years and more ago,now the edges get cuts/snags quickly.


----------



## DoCJohnny (Feb 16, 2011)

ibuzzard said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that,though the blades are now much wider and stand out further,the steel is crappier and rips easier?I used to get a year or two out of a tape-measure twenty years and more ago,now the edges get cuts/snags quickly.


Are you bending or folding the tape at all? That's when it rips.


----------



## Mintz (Sep 22, 2010)

tates1882 said:


> I just pick this one up today. http://www.bostitch.com/default.asp...x+25'+Bi-Material+Tape+with+BladeArmor&#8482;
> 
> We'll see how it compares to the fat max.


I just picked up the same tape the other day, it pretty much is a fat max but it has an oversized hook to catch on the sides and top also which i really like a lot.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

electricalperson said:


> 25 foot orange klein double sided tape with magnets on the front


All my guys use this one. Its compact and sturdy. Magnets are nice but they do fall out


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

12' Stanley or 6' wooden ruler


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Best way to not have your tape wear out is NEVER let anyone else use it. So far I like the Fat Maxes. Had some cheap one that worked good for a while but they had to quit making it, some kinda infringement on the Fat Max I guess.


----------



## tommu56 (Nov 19, 2010)

lufkin
maglock
25 FT

I just wish it was right handed.
Tape in your left hand pencil in right and have the inch marks not up side down.
Is that too much to ask.
Am I the only one that that does it that way?

See the picture is even BASS ACKWARDS.

tom


----------



## stryker21 (Jan 30, 2010)

DoCJohnny said:


> I keep the 25' close by in my bag, but the 16' is what I use day to day, so much lighter.


yep same here too, although my 25' is an Ideal tape. The only time I've had the 16' all the way out was to write my name on it.


----------



## Chevyman30571 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thats why i suggested the johnson tools tape measure. The magnets cant fall out they are rapped in rubber.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I've got one of those bostitch tapes. It's basically a FMX with a bigger hook on it.


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

tkb said:


> And I bet they are both made by Stanley.


They're made by Komelon.
http://www.komelonusa.com/#view=1;category=2;product=0;subcategory=0


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

I use Fat Max Extreme regularly, 25ft. I've had two "walk away", and went to Holmes Depot to pick up another, but all they had was 30ft. plus. I was relegated to purchasing a regular Fat Max, which I've noticed is a tad flimsier than the Extreme. Interestingly enough, this one hasn't walked away yet.


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

I like Stanley Fat Max tape measures:


----------



## tates1882 (Sep 3, 2010)

Mintz said:


> I just picked up the same tape the other day, it pretty much is a fat max but it has an oversized hook to catch on the sides and top also which i really like a lot.





mattsilkwood said:


> I've got one of those bostitch tapes. It's basically a FMX with a bigger hook on it.


 
Yep thats why I bought it, also it was a few dollars cheaper then the fat max.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the fat max tapes. Currently using a 30' regularily but its too big. I prefer a 16 or 25


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Almost bought the fatmax extreme the other day when my 3 year old tape snapped at the 10'' mark. Then I thought about trying to snake that huge hook over/under pipes and tight spaces and went with the vanilla fatmax.

Also picked up the 6' folding rule a week ago. Love it. I own 2 now because I bought the one with the lower numbers on the outside, when I should've bought it with the low numbers on the inside so I can line it up better.


----------

